# Borg El Arab



## seanp1969 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all,
I am moving to Borg El Arab, about 50km west of Alexandria, i was meant to start in March but i am now moving over 1st week of April.
Obviously i am both excited and tentative about the move as i will be leaving my young Family in Ireland.
I have never been to Egypt before and my reason for going is to work for a company there.
I watch the news every day and see there are obvious tensions there at the moment but would like to hear first hand how things are there at the moment especially for expats living/ working there.
i would also like to know a little bit about the area i will be based in Borg El Arab, there is very limited information on the web so also hearing some first hand info on this would be good.
Banks also, which ones to deal with and health insurance, what is the most reliable to use.
But most of all just the way of life, what to expect as a newbie to this amazing culture.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

seanp1969 said:


> Hi all,
> I am moving to Borg El Arab, about 50km west of Alexandria, i was meant to start in March but i am now moving over 1st week of April.
> Obviously i am both excited and tentative about the move as i will be leaving my young Family in Ireland.
> I have never been to Egypt before and my reason for going is to work for a company there.
> ...


If you look back through the forum you will see many posts about what life is like there at the moment.Hopefully someone will come on who can answer your question about the area you will be living in.Banks...you will also find many posts about that as well.Use the search facility at the top of the page


----------



## seanp1969 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for the advice, but im sure it is changing all the time and it is up to date news on the area i am looking for.
While i appreciate your advice, if everyone where to do this then im sure the threads would become none existent, the reason for me doing this also is to make contact with people who may not have commented previously that might think of commenting now.
Good Idea me thinks, also news changes on a daily basis so yesterdays news is todays fish and chips wrapping as the old saying goes, but thanks anyway.


----------

